# The Good Trip, Bad Trip and the subconscious



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

How did Most people here get DP? Weed.

I didn't get it while I was on weed. But I did smoke up often just days before it hit me.

Consider someone who was high, the chemicals in his brain changed balance thus changing some things. He panicked as a result of that leading into a panic attack, this caused the chemicals to be changed too much, so much that they couldnt be brought back to normal after the usual time one expects to be high.

Consider someone else who was high. There were chemical changes, there were changes, but this guy didnt panic, he focussed on mere pleasure like any normal hippie, he wasn't looking for something, he just wanted to have fun and the trip ended for him normally and he enjoyed every moment of it.

I remember when I was stoned, I was scared that my country's president might piss obama off and he'd nuke us overnight and I was terrified and hearing voices and the trip seemed longer and that it would never end.

And then I remember when I was stoned, I heard floyd and maiden with a bunch of friends and having the best time of my life. This trip ended quickly so I had to smoke again 

DP is just like a trip. It ends when you enjoy every moment of your life. If you focus on the negative and the bad things, remember thats how people trigger DP in the first place. See when you are stoned and you focus on negative things, you cant get out of thinking that way. you are obsessed and scared to shit.

And your subconscious plays a huge role in the kind of trip you have. If you worry about something all day, when you are stoned thats what will pop up. Thats subconscious meddling with you in a bad way. People complain about random thoughts popping up as a scary symptom. Thats just subconscious.

And during DP, initially you give more priority to DP than anything else in your life and thus your subconscious is worried about it throughout the time you have it, so even though you are consciously trying to forget it, your subconscious makes your trip(DP life) a scary one. Like when ever you are free enough(alone, doing nothing) to let your subconscious in, you feel scared.

Thats why for people recovering, DP is more intense when they are free, Thats why people tell you to ignore DP. But you cant be busy forever and once you let your guard down, you are consumed by your subconscious.

I had good times when I was DP'd and bad times. Good when for 2-3 days straight I was busy and then I forgot I had DP until i was free. And bad when I was free and more importantly aimless.

What makes a weed trip longer? sugar, ciggerates, alcohol and panic. What makes it seem shorter? Having fun, talking to people, running around.

So what'd make a DP trip shorter? Exercise, cool head(meditation) and having fun. Take genuine interest in positive things. Don't scare your subconscious. Dont give it a reason or time to focus on the scary symptoms of DP . Lead a great lifestyle, do things you love, treat yourself, entertain yourself, give yourself an ego boost

Now, regardless of how DP is induced, it is still DP. The trip metaphor is just a way of explaining and dealing with it.


----------



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

The chemical changes when you are stoned and when you are DP'd must be identical (although in the latter case, the changes are more extreme and thus seem to exist for a longer time)

To recover from DP is the same as getting sober when you are stoned.

How to get sober quicker when you are stoned? For a start don't panic, cause thats how people triggered DP, thats how the chemical changes became more extreme.

And also dont do things that traditionally extended your trip when you are stoned.

Ex: When you are stoned and after like 2-3 hours, the effects wear off, you smoke a cigg or have a lot of sugar so that you get high again.

So cut down on sugar, cut down on smokes.


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

some possible explanations:

1.Partial loss of the last I's traits in high state and accidental substituting them with some of the older I's traits, and that older "I" may be the one that had a suppressed unresolved psychological problem(s)/trauma(s). For example in last "I"(before smoking) you have certain preferences, settings and certain way of perception of reality: how you think, like something, dislike something, want something etc. When you are high, some of these things may look so funny and silly for you and make no sence, and some of these traits partially wipe. Then your ego is trying to find any other familiar "I" traits, and it may accidently find some of the older "I"s (if you are extremely high you will or may not see the difference if it is your last I or some older I) and those parts of old personality are activated, and If they contained suppressed psychological problems,they are also activated and this may result in anxiety and even depersonalization (especially if you continue to use traits of that old "I"). Why here anxiety is so easily transformed to depersonalization is because high state wipes traits of different I's and allows to make sort of a hybrid of them, and then depersonalization is the only way this "hybrid" may exist(anxiety is not enough, but it is still there, coming from one of personalities).

2.Direct loss of methods of supperssing psychological issued(if you have any)( like some beliefs, thoughts, explanations etc). When you are high this supperssion mechanism stops working efficiently anxiety (or depersonalization) becomes a new methof of supperssion


----------



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

IMHO, point of psychological issues is overrated.

Everyone has insecurities, so unless you are a survivor of a nuclear bombing, or are a serial killer, your issues aren't really a major issue.

Everyone worries from time to time about some character flaw in them. It might be how they look, co-dependency, how they have a bad accent anything.

Real issue at hand is continual mental stress fighting your insecurities, thats what lead to DP.

If you can afford to totally change your life and just take a yacht and sail around the world with your friends w/o worrying about your DP symptoms or anything else in the world, you'd get rid of your DP, but thats not realistically possible. Living your ideal life, the one you dreamt about since eternity, the thought of which you can forget about everything troubling will solve DP in an instant


----------

